# Other Makes : WHEEGO WHIP 2010 WHEEGO WHIP LOW SPEED ALL-ELECTRIC VEHICLE 2DR COUPE



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $17,500.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Monday Feb-13-2012 13:01:27 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $19,995.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

